# Doing some R&D !



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

Dad and I took the boat out Saturday to go test out some new inshore jigs I'm about to put on the market. This was the first test of them and they seem to work alright but I'll let you decide. Fished Escambia Bay in deeper water looking for flounder. We fished the out going tide from 7 till 12 and managed three flounder, ton of croakers and a few white trout. Water was very stained on the surface and had about 12 to 14 inches visability. The three colors that really worked were chart, rootbeer + orange, and orange. We kept two of the flounder, biggest was 5lbs and the other was 2 3/8. Last one was 13" so we let him go with everything else to fight another day. In the pictures below you will see some of the new jigs we were trying out, followed by the 13"er with rootbeer + orange in his mouth, then the 5lber on top of our ice chest, then me with the two we kept for dinner


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Thats a stud


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Nice! Good looking jigs. Good luck with them.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Great report. Thanks for posting :thumbup:

Scott


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks alot guys, hopefully once this storm passes I'll be able to go out and do some more tests with the jigs. I want to make sure they work on redfish and trout as well. I will tie up some that are smaller for them though. The flounder jigs were all 3/8 and 1/2 ounce jigs so for the specks and reds i'll try 1/8 and 1/4oz. You should start seeing the jigs at Gulf Breeze B+T, Hot Spots, and Tight Lines hopefully by the end of the month.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Very nice. Do you tip your jigs with anything?


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Sweet will u be taking online orders too?


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

Chaps I usually always try to tip my jig with something. When in the boat and I have the bait net normally we tip our jigs with either small mullet, bull minows, or small craokers (3-5") or we will use a cut strip out of a croaker or sand perch. If I am fishing and I do not have a net to catch bait with usually whatever I catch first I will use for cut strips. If this fish is something I plan on eating (flounder, redfish, trout etc.) I will generally cut a strip out of the belly as to not waiste any meat. The main fish we go after is flounder. You would not believe how many baby flounder, redfish, and trout we find in the stomaches of flounder.


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

oxbeast- Yes, I am hoping by this weekend I will start selling them online (PFF, GCFC, Etc) I am still trying to work out what all color patterns I am wanting to sell. These jigs look awesome and there is so much I can do with them but above all I want jigs that catch fish and not just fishermen. Right now I am mainly just duplicating already existing colors that I know work. Chart, White, Mullet, New Penny, Nuclear Chicken, Rootbeer are some of the colors but I got a few more that I am working on as well.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like they did the job brother!!! Good deal!!!


----------



## cablechris (May 3, 2011)

You got an idea on a price? Love fishing for flounder!


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

cablechris- that is one of the things I am having to work on. Right now I am selling my bonita, spanish and pompano jigs from $1.00 to $1.50, I would prefer to stay somewhere in that range but because these jigs are made out of silicon skirt material and some of the powder paints are custom paints it looks like I will be selling them at $1.50 to $2.00. Right now all I have left is to sit down and figure out how many I can do in an hour. At most they will cost $2.00 on the forum and in store $3.50 to $4.00. That is the big downfall to these jigs is that they are expensive, however with the heavy epoxy I put on them and the strength of the silicone material they are very duriable! I will probably give a discount on bulk orders so the price stays down at the tackle shops. If anybody has any opinions on this or any colors they might like to see let me know please.


----------



## cablechris (May 3, 2011)

Looking forward to putting a few of them in the tackle box!!!


----------



## bluskies (Jan 21, 2011)

I'll buy some. PM me


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

I will definitely get some when you put them up. I'm wondering if tipping them with a gulf swimming mullet or just a regular curly tail grub would kill them like I think it would. Where you fishing structure?


----------



## bassassassin (May 30, 2009)

Thats a stud flounder!


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks everybody, and I have some of the jigs for sale under the fishing gear for sale section. Check out all i offer, by this weekend I should have a few more posted. 

Southalabamaslayer- I think either way would work great! And when I am fishing I usually am looking for places with a steady flow or water movement. Mainly points, backsides of jetties and docks that have movement with them. Pretty much any bridges in this local area are great places to put several fish as well as redfish and a few trout in the cooler!


----------



## bluskies (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm going fishing this weekend, can I pick up your jigs at Tightlines


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

Well I do not carry these at Tightlines yet, however within the next week or so they should be there. If I'm lucky you will start seeing them there as well as Hot Spots and Gulf Breeze bait and tackle. Sorry for the wait.


----------

